
Search On Math - talyssonoc
http://searchonmath.com/
======
Sniffnoy
This is pretty neat. It's annoying though that this doesn't specify _where_ it
searches. When this was discussed earlier on Reddit[0], the person who made it
said that it (as of 2 months ago) searches Wikipedia, Wolfram MathWorld, NIST
DLMF, MathOverflow and PlanetMath, but that should probably be specified
somewhere on the site. And as lots of people have already said, to be really
useful this should search arXiv.

But this is nitpicking. This is still the first time I've seen someone make
something like this, so, again, really neat!

[0][https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/2po75u/searchonmath_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/2po75u/searchonmath_a_powerful_search_engine_for_math/)

Edit: See rhambasan's comment which has a link to an arXiv math searcher; I
haven't tested it to see how it compares.

~~~
KhalilK
_but that should probably be specified somewhere on the site._

If you check the Extensions tab[0] you'll find that it says it searches those
websites.

0.[http://searchonmath.com/extensions](http://searchonmath.com/extensions)

------
rystsov
Good job! I have a similar project -
[http://uniquation.com](http://uniquation.com) \- which also is based on a
thesis work.

I failed to attract users, lost interest and abandoned it several years ago,
nevertheless it has the best (among math search engines) support of
equivalence between formulas. For example, the following formulas are equal to
uniquation: "x_{n+1} = r x_n (1 - x_n)" and "k y_i (1 - y_i) = y_{i+1}".

I'm going to open source it and maybe it can be merged into your project.
What's about your project if it is proprietary or open source?

~~~
mixedmath
I have long dreamt of a reasonable open source math search engine. My wife is
getting a graduate degree in computational linguistics, and whenever she or
one of her friends doesn't know what project to do, I try to convince them
that mathematicians would love to have one.

In other words, I'd appreciate it if you (and others) open sourced it.

------
ucha
It's pretty smart: x^{n}+y^{n}=z^{n} - the standard formulation of Fermat's
last theorem - returns mentions of it.

Now if I search for b^{n}+c^{n}=d^{n} which I shouldn't except to see
anywhere, it returns results for a^{n}+b^{n}=c^{n}. It would have probably
been better if both results were merged but still!

~~~
rystsov
You should try my pet project based on my thesis -
[http://uniquation.com](http://uniquation.com) It works as you expect. The sad
part I aborted it several years ago, the good part that I'm going to open
source it this year.

------
pspencer
It would be cool if you could search arXiv.org with this or maybe even
subscription math/physics journal sites like JSTOR. Paid search results might
be an opportunity for partial funding but I know that's not everyone's cup of
tea.

~~~
rhambasan
We, at KWARC, developed a search engine capable of searching arXiv, see [1].
It can search latex-style formulae and CMML formulae.

In addition, one can also use "query variables", which means that if I search
for, e.g., "?a + ?a" (?a is a query variable), I will get all sums of two
equal terms. ?a could be an integral, a fancy function, or just a one-letter
variable.

[1] [http://arxivsearch.mathweb.org](http://arxivsearch.mathweb.org)

------
dj-wonk
A search for "tensor" gives a java.lang.NullPointerException. I realize this
may not be intended use case, but I certainly won't be the only one typing in
text.

~~~
hyperbovine
This is simply their way of telling you to avoid learning about tensors :)

------
im2w1l
Wow this is wonderful. I'll definitely use it now and then.

Some ux nitpicks:

* I dislike the onhover fold/expand. That half second waiting for it to expand makes the interface feel slow and frustrating. The best thing imo would be if it was always expanded. The next best thing would be to make it expand instantly.

* If you type quickly in the search box, the display lags behind. A common way of fixing this is to detect fast typing and disable rendering until typing stops or at least becomes sufficiently slow.

------
superobserver
This is pretty cool. It would be awesome if at some point we could enter any
problem and find generalized approaches towards solutions, but enabling search
of this kind must count as a first step in that direction. Bravo.

For example: I'd like to be able to look into understanding 4D objects
(hypercubes), but I'd have a hard time finding trivial (recreational) puzzles
about them, let alone their solutions and mathematical formulations.

------
joe_the_user
I'm doing lots of math searching lately. I'm not sure there's any formula that
would really help. There aren't that many really formulas going into whatever
advanced math theory.

Plus setting up a single formula to search for looks like the usual ordeal
whereas typing some key words is really easy. It would be nice to some
detailed logical and/or sorting, though Google scholar overall does a decent
job.

~~~
Edmond
you may also find www.jasymchat.com useful. Are you a student?

~~~
joe_the_user
No,

I guess amateur researcher would be the best term.

Occasionally I find mathoverflow useful but you can find some annoying
attitudes there are also.

------
baltcode
Why does this lead to math error?

\frac{\partial y}{\partial t} - \frac{{\partial}^2 y}{\partial x^2}

------
comex
Bug report: sticking Unicode characters in the query URL results in a
NullPointerException. (Blame a momentary lapse of thought for my trying to do
that in the first place.)

------
amelius
I just entered: \int xdx

And no matching results...

